# Gutted surgery cancelled!



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry a wee rant............

Just got phone call from hospital to tell me my surgery to get rid of Bolt (kidney stone) has been cancelled again!!!!!

This is because about a fortnight ago I was admitted with a racing heartbeat after I had started a new drug so they ordered every test known to man, one of these is a 24 hour heart monitor which is being done on 21st Feb. They want to wait for the results of this.

Better safe than sorry but cannot help being gutted that I have to spend more time in agony!!

Back to the drink....................

Carol


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh carol I cant believe it --I cant keep this waiting up xx


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

So very sorry to here of your distress, I hope you can get your life back very soon. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Carol on your birthday as well 


Still look on the bright side your gutted but you ain't going to be gutted for a while and you never know it might break up on its own accord now that you are in a state of cola deprivation. 

We're feeling very sorry for you sweetie :grouphuuug:


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear this. I know exactly how you feel.
All this messing about does not help.
I have had my operation cancelled now 3 x. My next attempt will be on 1st March. This has been going on since last September and in the meantime my outpatient appointment with the surgeon has been cancelled 9x. Should have seen him last March and can see him now in April :twisted: .
I am taking it now to an independent complaints bureau and will give the NHS stick wherever I can.

Have a nice glass of wine and hope it will all be sorted soon.

Maddie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Carol. No consolation to you, but you know where I come from on this. Welcome to the modern NHS, which in every experience I have or hear about, reminds me of their inability to organise drinks in a brewery. Couple that organisation chaos with the usual public sector trend for organisations to be staff-centred, rather than paying customer (patient!) centred, and it explains much of what happens, or doesn't happen.

The last one was a week ago. Alison had to have a deep injection in her big toe joint, which would require her to be off work the rest of Monday and Tuesday, followed by 2 weeks on crutches. The appointment was at 10:30am. At 10am, with a taxi due to arrive to collect her imminently, the NHS phoned her at work for a formal discussion about whether this was the right thing to do, etc. Now this procedure is not something decided on a whim - in the usual NHS way Alison had alrerady gone through a veritable list of Uncle Tom Cobbley and all to get this far in the system. They were trying to stop her from coming, and in exasperation she exclaimed:

"I cannot believe we are having this conversation at my workplace over the phone 30 mins before you are supposed to be carrying it out on me! I'm putting the phone down and coming in to discuss it with someone in authority who had better be aware of the hsitory. Please, NHS, stop buggering me about!"

Well she did, and she's been on crutches for a week so far....

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Gutted surgery cancelled

At first glance I thought you were having all your intestines removed!

Shades of being hung, *drawn* and quartered!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Gutted surgery cancelled
> 
> At first glance I thought you were having all your intestines removed!
> 
> Shades of being hung, *drawn* and quartered!


Bugger in my guttedness (ooh is that a word??) I forgot the comma. 
Luckily not getting hung, drawn or quartered :lol: :lol:

Have had biiiig slice of birthday cake so feeling a tad better.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

So sorry to hear your surgery has been cancelled.

Enjoy the cake.
Sue


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> clipped..........and in exasperation she exclaimed:
> "I cannot believe we are having this conversation at my workplace over the phone 30 mins before you are supposed to be carrying it out on me! I'm putting the phone down and coming in to discuss it with someone in authority who had better be aware of the hsitory. Please, NHS, stop buggering me about!"
> 
> Well she did, and she's been on crutches for a week so far....
> ...


Oh yes, I like it. Nice one Alison. :thumbleft:

*Carol*, sorry to hear about you being let down by the system AGAIN!!!

Best regards, and :new-bday: :new-bday: :new-bday:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

I am sorry that I did not see before that it was your birthday  

Happy birthday, Carol.

I am just toasting you with a glass of wine.

Maddie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hospital*

Oh dear....you will have to carry the little one a bit longer!!!

Sorry to hear though in all seriousness!

Russell


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

March 2010 i was supposed to have surgery, I waited for letter which did not come .Last November i contacted hospital to enquire what was happening, "oh yes your procedure is for March 18 2011 and will send letter confirming it.Letter came for Fab'25, good, got phone call from hospital saying it has been cancelled to 11/3 right, got letter confirming it was 25/2/11, What are they doing?. Its for the prostrate problem at Eastbourne hospital.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Bad news.....On your Birthday as well :!: Ya poor wee Bairn


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Can those of you who are having surgery postponed afford £6.50 a month? If you can then I suggest you look at the www.benendenhospital.org.uk website. If you are not a present or past employee or member of the catagories stated then you can join through someone who is.

PM me if you need further advice!

Invicta (Peggy)


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I can vouch for Benenden - been a member for years and have benefited once, Alison many times.

Dave


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

When Val was diagnosed last January they said the procedure would take place in February several postponements later she finally had the op at the end of March on a Saturday morning.
All of the medical staff were brilliant Val's surgeons being in the hospital at 21.00 hrs on a regular basis and operations starting at 08.00hrs.

I am afraid the the NHS or whatever its called now is overstretched sadly in part caused by people suffering from the results of self induced illnesses, drugs, smoking, obesity etc.

May we wish you the best of luck with your Op. 
As we regularly advised staff its not the procedures that get you down its the anxiety caused by waiting.

Steve


----------

